# Looking for 5 wt rod



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

Has anyone used the LL BeanStreamlight fly rod or the Orvis Superfine.
Any info would be appreciated.
Lou


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'd like to answer your question, but I've never used either rod. 

If LL Bean or Orvis would offer one up for a product testing session, I'd be more than happy to check it out and get back with you.

Here's another suggestion. Call TMF Fly Shop in Ravenna. They're very helpful with info on fly fishing. Great shop.

BTW, don't let the lack of responses to one VERY detailed question sour you here. Maybe a lot of the membership doesn't fly fish or have experience with those rods.

If you'd like the phone # to TMF, I can get it for you.

Carl


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

BIG DADDY
Thanks for your encouragement! I would ceryainly appreciate that phone number.
Lou


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Phone # for TMF is 330-296-2614.
Go north on rt 44 from I76 to the 2nd traffic light & turn left...they're on the right just a short way in. I made a wrong turn, got lost & got there 5 minutes before closing & was not made to feel rushed. Great folks & an Orvis dealer. I don't think you can beat the Orvis warranty...of course, LL Bean is no slouch either, but TMF IS a local shop......and a D**N good one!!
Mike


----------



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

LFN said:


> Has anyone used the LL BeanStreamlight fly rod or the Orvis Superfine.
> Any info would be appreciated.
> Lou


Lou

I have owned an Orvis SF Far-and-Fine for about 6 years. I love the rod for small creek smallmouth fishing. It is a wonderful rod to cast, accurate and easy. The slow action is outstanding for someone with a relaxed casting stroke who knows how far 50' is and doesn't mind fishing in closer than that. The SF rods are not distance casting champs, but then they weren't meant to be.

Joe C.


----------

